# There's a light in my toilet dear forum!



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

There's a light in my toilet dear forum, dear forum, there's a light....

well, actually, it's under my bathroom door....and seems to be on all the time......

I thought i had put Steven Spielberg and his mashed potato to shame, making "first contact" in good old Shropshire rather than the U.S. of A., but it turns out that there is a strange light beneath my bathroom door in "PATCH", our Apache 700.

It seems to have a mind of its own, and stay on when all other lights are off! Seems to be no way to reach it or switch it on / off!

Is this normal, or should I be tuning my Yamaha Electric Organ just in case???????????

Timotei.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Mmmmm no idea what could be causing this. But hopefully some other enlightened and technical chap/chapess will be along to help out soon.
Could it be ghosties?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You haven't got any of those solar powered garden lights on board have you. Even if they are stowed in a locker the light can creep out into some unexpected places. :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## normasand1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,
Don't know if i should be replying before an introduction, we were at Aototrail on thursday to do factory tour they mentioned something about toilet light could not hear property for all the noise but i think this is normal.

Alan & Lesley


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

A new invention for people who cant pee in the dark maybe???


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi

We have a new Chieftain G and we have LED lights under the step! that goes into the bedroom/bathroom area. We turn it of with the first interior light switch behind the drivers seat. Strange place, from one end of the van to the other 8O 

Hope that helps

Sandra


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*thanks*

thankyou all for your thoughts.

Sandra, I think you,ve probably solved the mystery! I did wonder what that mysterious switch was for. I'll pop out and try it in just a few moments.

If that doesn't work, then perhaps it is CarolGavins's Ghosties! I think I could handle that, just as long as there are no Ghoulies!!!! Now that would be scary!

Timotei


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*No Ghoulies!!!!!*

Finally sent J9 into explore the possible sighting of unexplained Ghoulies!!!!

She was VERY disappointed (but not surprised) to find out that it was just a little matter of hitting the right buttons!!!!....(Well done Sandra!).......apparently she has been telling me this for years!!!!!

Timotei


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Fuzzyfelts said:


> A new invention for people who cant pee in the dark maybe???


must have been invented by a man!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

normasand1 said:


> Hi, Don't know if i should be replying before an introduction, we were at Aototrail on thursday to do factory tour they mentioned something about toilet light could not hear properly for all the noise but i think this is normal. Alan & Lesley


Hi Alan & Lesley and welcome 

As Timotei now has his answer to the mystery lights  very amusing the read was to  I thought I would just put your mind at ease about whether you should or should not post before an introduction 

No problem at all just carry on posting on anything that interests you or you feel you could help with  You can post an intro any time you like it's not compulsory though, just enjoy the site 

MHS...Rob


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*Welcome!*

Don't think I said thankyou to Lesley ande Anne for making your first contribution an answer to my podt!

Thankyou both!!

Me and J9 are total newbies, but loving every moment of it,....so thankyou for taking the time to reply,..and welcome!!!


----------

